# Compaq Presario screen very dim



## ShermT (Jun 29, 2005)

Hello...

I have a compaq presario 2100 laptop that boots up and runs fine....but can just barely see the screen....on a scale of 1 to 10...with normal being 10...this screen brightness is a .5 

any ideas on what might be the problem....Thanks 

Shermt


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

back light is probably going bad


----------



## mitcrellim (Jun 30, 2005)

I would guess that your backlight has gone out. If you turn all the lights off in the room, can you see anything at all on your laptop screen? If not, then it is the backlight. I don't have a link handy, but it is documented on the web on how to replace a laptop display screen backlight.


----------



## ShermT (Jun 29, 2005)

*yes can see screen*

if all the lights are out in the room....yes can barely see the screen but can see it...what does that mean?

thanks


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

Well, lets rule out operator error first.

Do you know how to adjust display brightness?
You don't mention it, so I'll assume no for now.

Press the function key (*Fn*) while holding it down press the *F2 *to brighten the display.


Did that make a difference?


-----------------------------------------------------
compaq presario 2100-function hot keys

Fn+F1 Decreases the display brightness.
*Fn+F2 Increases the display brightness.*
Fn+F5 Toggles among the built-in display, an external display, and simultaneous display on both.

Fn+F12 Initiates Hibernation.
Fn+NumLock Toggles Scroll Lock on and off.
Fn+Page Up Increases the audio volume and cancels the mute setting.
Fn+Page Down Decreases the audio volume.
Fn+Backspace Mutes/unmutes the audio output.

Fn+F8 Toggles the built-in keypad on and off. Does not affect an external keyboard. If Num Lock is on, then the numeric functions are active;
otherwise, cursor control is active (as marked on an external keyboard).


----------



## ShermT (Jun 29, 2005)

*tried the fn keys*

tried to use the function keys....but no still no screen.....the only time i can see anything is when the machine first boots.....i can barely see WINDOWS written on the screen....and that's only is you turn the screen in a certain angle.....also tried the fn keys to change display....but nothing comes up.....whats the next step...the back lite thing someone mentioned......is it a big deal to change?......

Thanks Sherm


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Sounds like your backlight is dead. Replacement is the only option. You can Google for parts and get an idea of what it'll cost.


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

This is compaq's answer to dim display. 


> During startup (boot), the display is very dim and barely readable. It remains dim when it reaches the Windows desktop.
> *
> To detemrine if the dim display is due to a hardware failure, power down the notebook PC by holding in the power button for 5 seconds. This will reset all of the hardware removing any possible soft errors.*
> 
> Re-start the notebook PC. If the display is still dim, the backlight is damaged. Please Contact HP to schedule a repair.


Okay...hold the power button for 5 seconds.
Any change?

Well, the next thing to try would be flexing the display slightly and seeing if any change. Hold base corner on one side, top on other side, and slightly flex the display, reverse hand positions and do again. Any change seen?

Also try pressing the surface area by hinge, above F1-F4 keys, see if any change. It's possible the connector isn't properly seated.

.


----------



## jmolinamuscara (Jul 16, 2007)

Hello, I have a similar problem. 

I have a *Compaq Presario R3000* and when turned on, the screen light is very *dim*. 

But the curious thing is that this happens ONLY when the laptop is connected to the AC adapter. 

If I disconnect the computer from the AC, then the screen is not dim anymore. 

It should be the opposite... 

I tried to fix this problem using the Fn+F2 key without success. 

Please help, thanks


----------



## jmolinamuscara (Jul 16, 2007)

Never mind. I have found the solution to my problem. 

Once logged in Windows, I used the Fn key with *F8* (not F2) to increase the brightness of the display.


----------

